# Visiting Ireland after long time travelling across Europe



## live and let live (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello 

My friend has a Japanese passport.
He has been travelling for more than a year in Europe. Never overstayed in any country or Schengen.
Something to be noted is that he visited England for almost 6 months and left before his 6 month stamp ran out.
After leaving England he has been travelling in Schengen and outside Schengen for about 2 and a half months.

Will he face any issues when entering Ireland to visit indefinitely but for less than 3 months? which is the amount of time allowed for Japanese citizens to visit Ireland. He is worried because Ireland and the UK are both in the common travel area and wonders whether the 6 months he spent in the UK will bar him from visiting Ireland. 

Thank you


----------

